# 12+6 ultrasound, guesses please! UPDATE...It's A....



## FayDanielle

https://i65.tinypic.com/ncnj1c.jpg 

Will find out on 2nd April at our private gender scan! Interested to what people would say! x


----------



## FayDanielle

and another...

https://i63.tinypic.com/j11qc0.jpg


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Lean girl off of the second picture, not sure the whole nubs showing though so not an overly big lean :)


----------



## Boo44

I would say boy from the second pic if I'm looking at the right bit, looks like an angled upwards nub!


----------



## BabyLuv88

I think boy


----------



## CharCharxxx

I guess boy too! X


----------



## hanni

I can't really see a nub but I'd say the skull looks girly.


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## 6lilpigs

Guessing boy from pic 2 :)


----------



## vaniilla

I think it looks like a girl too :pink:


----------



## FayDanielle

Split 4 girl, 4 boy on here!!
Thank you for your guesses!

Still 19 days until we find out. xx


----------



## FayDanielle

9 days to go :happydance: Any more guesses? xx


----------



## campn

I guess boy!


----------



## FayDanielle

3 sleeps!!! Xx


----------



## hanni

Eeek exciting!


----------



## BabyLuv88

Goodluck


----------



## FayDanielle

Thank you :) I'm so excited x


----------



## ljminer

I think girl:thumbup:


----------



## bubbles19

I'm gonna say girl x


----------



## FayDanielle

Girl guesses are definitely in the lead, everywhere I post! Xx


----------



## FayDanielle

UPDATE. 

I'm over the moon to announce....
https://i66.tinypic.com/xcvqiu.jpg


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!!


----------



## hanni

Yay, congratulations!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## RandaPanda

Congratulations!!


----------



## FayDanielle

Thank you! I'm still so incredibly happy and can't wait for my daughters to grow up together xxx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations :)


----------



## madseasons

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------

